# Ive been having problems shifting first to second ...so



## drobdog06 (May 24, 2012)

My teacher said try some thicker gear oil it won't hurt so I did and I think it did something.g I'm not liking. But because whenever my car is cold it shifts decent when it gets hot which or at running temp for a while it vegans to grind from 1stthe to 2nd mainly when going up hill. I have a rebuilt limited slip tranny. And now there is either gear oil leaking out the bottom of tranny by my flywheel or two other fluids it could be. I just put in a new clutch slave cylinder. Clutch kit which I replaced throw out bearing twice cuz I heard raddling without clutch engaged that was my first thought. I'm clueless now Nebody have suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

So, you used GL-5 in the trans, hmm?


----------



## drobdog06 (May 24, 2012)

Gl-5? No. I was using royal purple 75-90. Then i tried out a little heavier i believe it was 85-120


----------

